# Rocky Patel One Day Event-Thompson Cigars



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

ONE DAY ONLY!

THE FIRST 150 GUESTS WILL RECEIVE A FREE ROCKY PATEL CIGAR.

DATE: 09/27/08

TIME: 10AM TO 3PM

OFFER: 20% OFF ANY BOX OF ROCKY PATEL PLUS 5 (90 RATED) ROCKY PATEL SUN GROWN CIGARS FREE!

ALSO, ENJOY COMPLIMENTARY REFRESHMENTS FROM PRP WINE.

PLEASE CALL OR GO ONLINE FOR MORE DETAILS:

1-813-249-7947

www.tampacigarstore.com

THOMPSON CIGARS
5401 HANGAR CT.
TAMPA, FL 33634


----------

